# DFDS v Eurotunnel



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just checked & compared crossings out early Sept Back early Oct :

DFDS £150 return:: . Eurotunnel £162 return. 

Same times and dates

Are the "differentials" reducing??


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Myferry link about £100
P&O £110


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Tesco Eurotunnel Vouchers + £1 wins every time.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If the price is near enough the same then the tunnel every time
Early booking on tunnes saves money though


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Motorhomers either have a snooze in the back of their vans or scrum down with the riffraff on a ferry. No brainer.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Ferry or tunnel*

Just be aware that the website seems to increase the price, for the same time slots, the next time you log on. That's what we have found anyway. When that happens, we use one of the children's computers to book!

Sundial


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks all. My Post I suppose was an indirect referral to how DFDS prices had gone up. WE paid £48 return last year, admittedly with NEC discount


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Newhaven - Dieppe out mid Sept return early October £144 or £115 for the concessionary fare.

+ a saving of 200 miles + a bit of peage) if heading south (as we are).


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> Motorhomers either have a snooze in the back of their vans or scrum down with the riffraff on a ferry. No brainer.


No scrumming down with 'riffraff' for us - we take the first class option.

Restaurant, sea views and relaxation or a lightbulb. loo and nowt else?

No brainer............

Personally, the sooner they fill that sewer in the better.....just my view.....it has to be one of the most unpleasant ways to start a holiday imaginable............


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Tunnel every time.

The +2 or -2 hour arrival policy makes it brilliant to plan the journey and most times you can go on an different train, without incurring additional costs.

Add the use of Tesco vouchers makes it a simple choice for us.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

My ferry link £105 return ,out June return August.

Les


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Tunnel every time here regardless....love it!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Newhaven - Dieppe out mid Sept return early October £144 or £115 for the concessionary fare.
> 
> + a saving of 200 miles + a bit of peage) if heading south (as we are).


What is the concessionary fare?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just checked availability for DFDS Calais/Dunkirk-Dover for mid-July and there is little availability and only early/late. Surprisingly Dunkirk is more expensive - usually other way.

My Ferry has availability and nearly half the price. Also they do not differentiate on size of MH, so we may give them a go.

Geoff


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Another vote for the tunnel, especially as the better half has severe tendencies towards sea sickness. Nothing spoils a holiday more than the thought of the return ferry in poor conditions. Living in Brighton (well Hove actually) it would be great to use the Newhaven crossing and save a few miles each side, but the above reasons remove that option.

Ps, the lovely tesco voucher scheme makes the decision easier for us.

Gary.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Its the tunnel for us every time.

The way they pack vehicles on the ferries, damage is a real possibility.

I used to hang around to make sure adjacent vehicle doors did not impact the van.

Now we can just relax 

Happy Travels


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> Motorhomers either have a snooze in the back of their vans or scrum down with the riffraff on a ferry. No brainer.


Oy - I use the ferries & I'm nowhere as polite as some of the riffraff :silly:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Ferry for me. After a seven hour drive to the port it is good to relax and have a meal and be able to move around. The tunnel may be quicker but it is still more time Sat around with nothing to do.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Same as Charlie van. I like to sit, eat and relax before a drive off. It makes my arrival in France a little more special. 

As for DFDS. We booked a trip in September a few months back and they were cheaper for our 7m van. 

When they fill up, they get more expensive !


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Tunnel every time. Buy 10 tickets in advance (5 return journeys) on a Frequent Traveller account and share the account with a friend if you won't use them all yourself within the 12 month time limit.

Total cost for the motorhome is £108 return. By the time I've used my five I'll have enough Tesco vouchers to pay for the next trip.

For me, no contest. The Tunnel. It's also much more flexible than the ferries.

Mike.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

charlieivan said:


> Ferry for me. After a seven hour drive to the port it is good to relax and have a meal and be able to move around. The tunnel may be quicker but it is still more time Sat around with nothing to do.


There's nothing stopping you having a good meal in the tunnel.
A pre-prepared chicken salad bowl in the fridge and couple of rolls goes down a treat. Washed down with your favourite non alcoholic drink. Just enough time to adjust all your clocks watches phones to continental time and your satnav to kilometers.

Tunnel everytime.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Tunnel every time. Buy 10 tickets in advance (5 return journeys) on a Frequent Traveller account and share the account with a friend if you won't use them all yourself within the 12 month time limit. 

Total cost for the motorhome is £108 return. By the time I've used my five I'll have enough Tesco vouchers to pay for the next trip. 

For me, no contest. The Tunnel. It's also much more flexible than the ferries. "

£108 total cost Mike??
 


That's a lot cheaper than the quote for ONE return trip I referred to in the OP. In which case it seems it's worth getting even if you don't use all the five trips!!??

edit- Dunno where the £108 comes from. Just spoke to Eurotunnel-it's £430 plus £11 each way for each trip!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

430/10= 43 per xing

43+11 = 54 per xing

2 xings (there'n'back) = 108

35 mins, no stress, time for a power nap or butties'n'coffee

Sewer? ....no sheet


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Gazzer"]
> What is the concessionary fare?


http://ldlines.co.uk/en/concession_fares_newhaven_dieppe


----------

